# power to insulated rear wheels



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

How can I get power to the rear of this train that has traction tires on it? This is the only engine of four that gets stuck on my insulated turnouts and this seems to be the only difference. This is a Life-Like Sante Fe Deisel converted to DCC.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can't without great expense and grief, that's why most opt not to DCC older life likes because of the lack of power pickup ability.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hutch said:


> How can I get power to the rear of this train that has traction tires on it? This is the only engine of four that gets stuck on my insulated turnouts and this seems to be the only difference. This is a Life-Like Sante Fe Deisel converted to DCC.


If possible, get a parts donor and swap out the traction tired ones for ones that are not, like I do with older TYCO models...










I also make and add my own wipers out of shim brass to unpowered sides...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

NIMT said:


> You can't without great expense and grief, that's why most opt not to DCC older life likes because of the lack of power pickup ability.


As with anything, you get out what you put in...which is why I took up the challenge, it's too easy to plunk down money for DCC ready stuff, but there is a certain pride to seeing a 40+ year old Rivarossi pull 25 cars up a 1.75% grade on DCC--with a stock motor to boot. :thumbsup:

...you can imagine the blessing I get out of watching oldtimers do a double take when they see my TYCO "toy junk" on the main, pullin' with the best of them.:laugh: 

Yeah...my hobby shop guy hated seeing me at the door...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give it shot. I have some spare wheels I can try and I like your homemade wipers.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think we need a disclaimer attached to Shay's posts!
Major Experience Required To Achieve Similar results!
He is the king of the Low budget, superior results, repairs and retrofits!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

NIMT said:


> I think we need a disclaimer attached to Shay's posts!
> Major Experience Required To Achieve Similar results!
> He is the king of the Low budget, superior results, repairs and retrofits!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


...'taint nuthin' 40+ years in the hobby caint fix....


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

body swap to an athearn style frame?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

NIMT said:


> You can't without great expense and grief, that's why most opt not to DCC older life likes because of the lack of power pickup ability.


I just got into the hobby last December and I've learned a lot about expense and grief, mixed with a bit of enjoyment, trying to fix old trains and add DCC and sound to engines that just don't want it. I'll be very careful in the future buying used stuff.


----------

